# JD X540 steering tight



## power48 (Aug 3, 2015)

Worked on a JD X540. Deck lifts OK - Tractor drives OK but steering is tight. Like it is binding
& stiff. Changed trans - hyd filter added new oil. Steering still the same. After thinking the steering wheel turns hard, I got on the seat & the steering wheel was pulled all the way back.
I pulled the latch & tilted the steering wheel forward & now it steers normal. The plastic was out of place below the steering column. Well at least the oil & filter don't need to be changed
for awhile now. Some days it pays to just sit & think....


----------

